# TorTilla Day



## four20 (Mar 1, 2017)

Ahhh the smell of fresh TorTilla's













IMG_2830.JPG



__ four20
__ Mar 1, 2017






First a 1.5 oz ball of Corn Masa dough is placed on the press.













IMG_2831.JPG



__ four20
__ Mar 1, 2017






Next close the press........













IMG_2832.JPG



__ four20
__ Mar 1, 2017






Then put every bit of my lil arms into pressing on the lever..... Dads holding the press down for me though. He still wont allow me to cook the TorTilla's, but I just let him believe I'm too small.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2017)

Man that is one serious tortilla press!

Did you make it yourself?

Al


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll be expecting my dozen in the mail soon :P


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

I think your Dad could make the handle longer for you LOL

Nice job on the press I must have missed it in the other post

Richie


----------



## four20 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes Al,

I build the family a Christmas gift each year. Last year I restored an old nativity from split post cedar kindling. I know..... its beer drinkin projects in the shop. Its a tradition my grandfather instilled in me. He made me start working on projects in his wood-shop when I was 7 maybe 8 yrs old for Christmas gifts. I guess old habits are hard to break.

Nothing to me beats creating something like this. I may not be the best carpenter or hobbyist, but that is no reason to not try. Consider this was built from scraps laying around. My wife and I focus all our money on the kids for Christmas so she and I "being poor " have to find ways to go above and beyond.

I build and she bakes. We feel that if more people did things like this the world would be a better place. Maybe the kids are paying attention.... Maybe not.


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

Four20 said:


> Yes Al,
> 
> I build the family a Christmas gift each year. Last year I restored an old nativity from split post cedar kindling. I know..... its beer drinkin projects in the shop. Its a tradition my grandfather instilled in me. He made me start working on projects in his wood-shop when I was 7 maybe 8 yrs old for Christmas gifts. I guess old habits are hard to break.
> 
> ...


Your Grandpa did the right thing with you,and you are heading yours in the right direction.Keep it up

Richie


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 1, 2017)

tropics said:


> I think your Dad could make the handle longer for you LOL
> 
> Nice job on the press I must have missed it in the other post
> 
> Richie


I don't care who you are, that right there's funny.  Come to think of it, we haven't used the one my junior high daughter made a couple of years ago for a school project in a while:  need to make some fresh tortillas.  Although we didn't need to go into a different zip code to use the handle on hers...    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Tort.jpg



__ gr0uch0
__ Mar 1, 2017


----------

